# OTM 16: Proper Approach - NOW ONLINE!



## True2Kenpo (Dec 16, 2004)

Fellow martial artists,

The new "On the Mat" clip has now been placed online.
http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/Onthemat.html

This week I wanted to steer away from the usual "technique line approach" to our system and work with other options of how techniques in the Kenpo system might be triggered.

I will be the first to note that we utilize the "technique line approach" very often in our school. It works and there are many benefits to it. This is just another idea to consider.

Along with that, I based this clip off grab or lock techniques. In future clips, I hope to work on live attacks, such as pushes and punches, as well.

I hope you have a safe and happy holiday. Good journey.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh

PARKER/ PLANAS LINEAGE
http://www.parkerplanaslineage.com

KENPO COUNTERPOINT
http://www.kenpocounterpoint.com


----------

